# N Scale Weathered Locos



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

I get the greatest enjoyment out of model rr by weathering my locomotives. Of course I do have many that are not weathered also but it seems I like running the weathered ones more as I'm really into the realism aspect of model rr and what better way than having your locos look realistic.


----------



## dee.and.dude (Oct 9, 2016)

ThomasJ. said:


> I get the greatest enjoyment out of model rr by weathering my locomotives. Of course I do have many that are not weathered also but it seems I like running the weathered ones more as I'm really into the realism aspect of model rr and what better way than having your locos look realistic.




Nice job on those 3!

I too prefer the weathered look. If I wanna see a shiny one, I figure on going to a museum 

Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

Very nice work on the loco's and the back drop.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice work Thomas J. I also prefer the 'well used' look. Did you use pastels?


----------



## ThomasJ. (Mar 5, 2017)

> Did you use pastels?


No I used acrylic paint in an airbrush and sealed with Dulcote.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

What a great weathering job. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

